# 13 year old trying to improve game?



## BigRed20 (Sep 16, 2012)

Hey forums I'm a 13 year old basketball player looking to improve my game. I have always liked basketball and have been in my rec league for like 3 years now. I haven't been serious until 2011 and now I want to improve my game. I am not that good at the game I only averaged 6 points a game. And that was with out working out I am not overweight or anything but I want to get muscle in all sorts of area's in my game I am 5'7" (Or around that height) And play Foward usually or SG. So any work out tips I can use without weights (Give me youtube videos and stuff) I do have some weights but not much equipment. Also I want to improve my dribbling but I am pretty sure I have a method down. Thanks everyone Please reply!


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Try the Insanity program.


----------

